# Dirtspots Bremen/Niedersachsen



## DirtyDreams (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Biker,

suche ein paar nette Spots in Bremen und Umgebung. Komme selber aus Achim. Kenne hier in der nähe nur Bremen Kattenturm, Race Bahn in Bremen. 

Suche nun ein paar andere Dirtspots. Parano Trails sehen nice aus, aber habe keine akutellen Infomationen, vom Zustand etc.

Kann mir einer paar nette Spots sagen.


----------



## D!rt (12. Oktober 2010)

moin,

wie ist denn dein fahrerisches level ? dann könnte man dir mal die für dich in frage kommenen spots in und um bremen nennen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. November 2010)

Da klinke ich mich mal gleich ein.

Ich bin nächste Woche von Mittwoch bis Freitag in Bremen 'Schwachhausen' bei meiner Schwester und bringe mein Enduro mit, bin für alles offen. Falls ihr Tipps habt auch gerne per PN.

Danke schonmal und liebe Grüße

Jens


----------



## D!rt (10. November 2010)

moin jens...wetter ist ja eher "schwierig".....


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

Wir haben, wie manche schon wissen, einen Verein gegründet . . . mehr hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frc-pellens-e-v-der-erste-bmx-dirt-mtb-verein-in-bremen.801296/

Schaut bitte mal rein.

Gruss


----------

